# MLCS Laser gouded router plate #9098



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"not be able to use standard PC insert guides"

If you're using an "insert guide" , there's no need for the laser or the lights. : )
I've been looking at one of these , but keep wondering how long it will take to get gummed up or otherwise block the lights or laser cross hairs. 
Let us know after you use it for a couple months or so if any problems. 
Thanks and have a great weekend : )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the Review ,I thought about getting one when they where on sale too, I think I might have if I knew they had LED lights.


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

did you buy it right from MLCS? its $60 now from their site.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

MLCS sent me an email ad a week and a half ago, with it on special for 45 bucks. I am on their email mailing list, and it seems that they send me a "special deal" every week or so. It might have been a coupon but can't be sure, as I have deleted the ad, and can't recall.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/ec120222.html


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Wonderful tool purchase


----------

